# Vetemdin and frusemide- Is there an alternative?



## poiuytrewq (19 February 2015)

Just wondered if anyone could advise as I remember about 5/6 months ago when my dog was put on these meds several people on HHO said they too had used or were using the same drugs.
My dog has been on 1x vetmedin twice a day and half a 20mg Frusemide also twice daily. At first they worked absolute wonders but he's starting to go downhill again and I'm worried about wether more can be done for him.
When he's good he's great- ie, he still loves to run and is still active. In fact more so than some of my friends healthy dogs but in the evening and overnight he's struggling a bit. 
Obviously an appointment is booked with the vet but you know what the waiting and worrying bit is like and I wondered if anyone could advise in the meantime please?

No nasty comments please, yes I've had problems with this little chap but he has a huge place in my heart and bear in mind I've only posted a few times about him but had him 10 years. Its like whinging to your best friend after an argument with your O/H he's not a complete Sh** but seemed it the day you argue....
A few posters made it clear he needs knocking over the head so can those people just not bother commenting please.


----------



## twiggy2 (19 February 2015)

the dose made need changing rather than the medication itself.

from what I understand these meds control the symptoms of the disease but do not stop the progression of it, that means as the disease progresses the medication dosage has to be increased-sometimes and extra medication is added in short/long term to aid things through tough periods.
Any change in the dog for the worse requires a visit to the vet fairly urgently as there may be fluid building up around the heart that needs draining


----------



## lindsayH (19 February 2015)

Twiggy is right, Frusemide is a diuretic and Vetmedin is a drug that works in various ways to control the symptoms of heart failure. I should think your dog will be on them for life now but as Twiggy says, the dose may change. There will come a time when the drugs can't control the condition anymore but you'll know when that time is. Hopefully with a dose tweak your boy will be bouncing around again! If you have to wait a few days for an appointment and your boy is struggling, it is worth checking with your vets if you can up the dose of either drug in the meantime.


----------



## satinbaze (19 February 2015)

My CKCS was on vetmedin, furosemide and fortekor which helped her when her heart was v bad.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 February 2015)

Hi, Yes he will be on them for life and I understand they just control the symptoms sadly. Ok that's good about the dose may be able to be increased though. I had assumed that was the only dose for his body weight. He has fairly advanced heart disease but is only little.
Satinbaze, Ive never heard of Forekor. What does it help with? 
Like I say he's ok much of the time, in fact the vets are surprised at his exercise tolerance given the severity of his condition but he is at his best bounding across fields, If he was a child you would think he fakes it as he "forgets" to be ill when he's out adventuring!


----------



## satinbaze (19 February 2015)

Fortekor is used for both cardiac and kidney disease. When Juno was first diagnosed and required treatment at 10 years old she started on fortekor then at 12 was changed onto vetmedin at 13 furosemide was added and in the last 6 months fortekor put back into the mix. She was almost 14 when her legs gave out and although her heart was v bad it was still under control


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 February 2015)

Ok, that sounds hopeful thankyou. Just reassuring to know there might be more possibilities and that this deteriorating isn't the end for him


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 March 2015)

I went to a new vets because although I love my old vets they were a fair way from home now we have just moved house even further. 
Just cant fault this new guy. He's put him on Fortekor as mentioned above along with his Vetmedin which has been increased slightly and another tablet- Tempora.
He drew me diagrams and explained in detail the problems and how each medication would help, then offered me a prescription for the 2 new ones and the Vetmedin- the other isn't available online but is cheap anyway.
This way the new dosage and drugs actually cost me the same as the previous routine per month but he's now on the best we can do for him  
Fingers x'd for the little beast


----------



## Tobiano (3 March 2015)

that looks like good news poiuytrewq!  Good luck to him and you


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 March 2015)

it's brilliant news! Although this little dog can be an utter pain in the **** I absolutely adore him and can't imagine life without him.


----------

